# 1650 in PDF?



## LawrenceU (Apr 17, 2009)

Does anyone know of a pdf source for the 1650 Psalter. Or any other paginated downloadable version?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## JM (Apr 17, 2009)

You could try, Book Information | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## RTaron (Apr 17, 2009)

Lawrence,
I have this that I was given for free. It is The Psalms of David in Meter with Notes by John Brown of Haddington. 

Kevin Reed put it together. I believe you can make copies of this but you can't change it or sell it. 

Enjoy.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## markkoller (Apr 17, 2009)

Here are several different formats

Table of Contents

Psalm Singing - Metrical Psalters and Tunes to Sing Psalms

http://www.commandmentsofyhwh.org/Psalter/Psalter.pdf

Scottish Psalter and Paraphrases | Christian Classics Ethereal Library

God bless


----------

